
My bathroom mirror is smarter than yours - jaxonrice
https://medium.com/@maxbraun/my-bathroom-mirror-is-smarter-than-yours-94b21c6671ba#.f928hx3lu
======
ocdtrekkie
I love these builds. I'm writing a home automation system on my PC, and then
I'm hoping to build some interface devices like this to interact with it. But
so far I'm a long way off from this step.

